# looking for replacement fan for R15-500



## tribaltat (Oct 20, 2007)

I have a Direct TV Plus tuner model R15-500. 

I'm having some cooling fan issues and I suspect that the fan is starting to fail. I'm looking for a replacement fan that can be user installed. I suspect that the installation is just the 4 screws holding the fan, and plugging into the power socket (assuming there's clearance to remove the fan without moving any other internal parts). 

Does anyone know what fan is used in this receiver (mfg., part#, specs, etc.). Or, can you suggest a reliable source for this part. I've tried google, but the only replacement fan source I can find is weaknees.com...and they don't carry parts for the R15 (only the R10). I guess I could open the receiver and see if the manufacturer and part number is on the existing fan...then search for that part specifically...but, finding a source that knew the required replacement part would be much easier. Thanks for any help.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Before you open it, make sure it doesn't have a "warranty void if seal is broken sticker" on it, I noticed one on my replacement r15


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The fan is controlled by a temperature controlled circuit, and does not run continuously. Your fan may be operating just like it is supposed to be. What is your internal temperature?

Carl


----------



## tribaltat (Oct 20, 2007)

carl6 said:


> The fan is controlled by a temperature controlled circuit, and does not run continuously. Your fan may be operating just like it is supposed to be. What is your internal temperature?
> 
> Carl


Internal temp ranges 123-129F. Mostly about 127F. Once I saw it go to 132F. The problem I've noticed is that the fan seems to stop...then pulsate...as if it's trying to start...Then, if I spin the fan (using thin metal wire) I can get it to start spinning again. My old R10 DTV receiver used to run at 103-105F...that's why I was concerned.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Any 60 mm X 15 mm computer case fan will work. Don't get the 25 mm. You might want to open it up and verify the depth. There's not much extra space. It sits right up next to the PS board (so unplug it). You might want to compare the air flow and noise ratings. Of course, if you have the void warranty sticker you may want to go another route.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010110573+1372726523&name=60mm


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Another option to consider (again - not recommended if under warranty or if the box is leased) is to re-wire the fan to run continuously. Search the forum, there was a lot of discussion about that a year or so ago.

Carl


----------



## TaylorJ (Nov 4, 2007)

Anything under 135F is normal


----------



## MONSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2007)

carl6 said:


> Another option to consider (again - not recommended if under warranty or if the box is leased) is to re-wire the fan to run continuously. Search the forum, there was a lot of discussion about that a year or so ago.
> 
> Carl


Did you actually buy this receiver? Or did you get it for free? If free, it is leased and you should call DIRECTV and tell them you want a replacement. Otherwise, try opening it up and clean it. Blow out all the dust with a hair dryer (COLD SETTING) or computer cleaner. Also, make sure nothing is to the left of the receiver and lots of breathing air in the back.

The fan on my old sony HD receiver was making noise and was getting really hot. I proceeded on opening it up and used air to get all the dust out. I took out the fan as well (really easy) with plans on replacing it with a computer fan (hard to find same end connectors). Realized I didn't need to after I cleaned it, it was like new.

:eek2:


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

I've read on here that some are using the laptop "chill pads" to help keep their DVRs cool. Never personally tried it, but I'm thinking it should help.


----------



## tribaltat (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks To All Who Made Suggestions And Provided Info. Have A Great Christmas And New Year....tribaltat


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

MONSTERMAN said:


> Did you actually buy this receiver? Or did you get it for free?


If your question is directed at me, I bought it when the R15 first became available, and it is recorded as owned on my account. It has now been in service for better than 2 years.

Carl


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

tribaltat said:


> I have a Direct TV Plus tuner model R15-500.
> 
> I'm having some cooling fan issues and I suspect that the fan is starting to fail. I'm looking for a replacement fan that can be user installed. I suspect that the installation is just the 4 screws holding the fan, and plugging into the power socket (assuming there's clearance to remove the fan without moving any other internal parts).
> 
> Does anyone know what fan is used in this receiver (mfg., part#, specs, etc.). Or, can you suggest a reliable source for this part. I've tried google, but the only replacement fan source I can find is weaknees.com...and they don't carry parts for the R15 (only the R10). I guess I could open the receiver and see if the manufacturer and part number is on the existing fan...then search for that part specifically...but, finding a source that knew the required replacement part would be much easier. Thanks for any help.


If you got the R15-500 before March 2006 then it's "owned" after "leased".If you have the protection plan DirecTV will replace your R15 free and no commitment and it will be still"owned".Without the protection plan the new R15 would be"leased" with the 24 month commitment.Unless it's under 90 days then the R15 warranty would cover it.

My R15-500 always stays at 127.

P.S. Make sure nothing is stacked on top of the R15.:eek2:


----------



## MONSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2007)

carl6 said:


> If your question is directed at me, I bought it when the R15 first became available, and it is recorded as owned on my account. It has now been in service for better than 2 years.
> 
> Carl


Sorry Carl, I was just quoting that you're correct. Tribaltat shouldn't up it if the receiver is leased (void warranty). Only mess with it if receiver is owned.

:grin:


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

MONSTERMAN said:


> Sorry Carl, I was just quoting that you're correct. Tribaltat shouldn't up it if the receiver is leased (void warranty). Only mess with it if receiver is owned.
> 
> :grin:


Well, that's debatable.
If it's out of the 90 day warranty, and if he's sure that the fan is bad, and, he can replace it cheaper than D*'s replacement shipping charge, and, he can do it with out damaging it.
I know. A lot of if's (or and's). And, technically, it's wrong. But I own mine, and I've replaced my fan. Two screws to take the lid off, unplug the fan and four screws to remove it. It's very easy. If he can fix it by replacing the fan cheaply, it's win/win for him and D*.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I do not know what the potential consequences are if you break a seal on a leased unit and subsequently have to return the unit (either for replacement or due it being deactivated). Can anyone answer that question? Are you charged for the unit? If so, how much? Is the seal being broken ignored? I don't think I have ever seen anything that addresses that.

Carl


----------



## tribaltat (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm planning to open the unit and see if there's any dust, hair, etc. around the fan shaft that might be reducing the fan blade RPMs. I do own the unit and have had it for about 1-2 years. I'll probably blow out the fan with canned air (just happen to have some as I used to build and repair PCs...just never got into playing inside sat. tuner boxes). I'm not certain that I even have a problem as one post said that anything under 135F was normal. I just seem to remember that when I originally got my R15 I always noticed some noise from the fan when my TV sound was turned down. Recently, however, I noticed how quiet it was and decided to check the fan...that's when I saw that it was stopped...and the blade was pulsating. I hadn't ever checked the internal temp and the only reference that I had was that my old R10 temp used to be about 103-105F. When I checked the temp on my R15 it was 129. So, I went online and found this forum. I suspect that the fan isn't turning at the RPMs it used to....after I blow it out I'll see what happens. If it doesn't seem to improve the fan's RPM speed I'm probably just going to install a replacement. I'd rather have the unit run cooler, as many of the posts for threads related to R15 heating issues indicate that their R15s are running 30-40C (that's at least 13C cooler than mine).


----------

